# New Subforum, Moving Things Around



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Just a FYI for everyone. We created a new subforum here, "successful attempts", if you did not notice yet. I'm working on moving informative threads, and/or ones with great pics/vids to that forum. It is of successful spawnings only though. I'm also working on cleaning things up a bit...for instance threads where the pics no longer work. Anyway you can shoot me a pm if you remember one from the past 5 years or so that is quite good, and where the links still work.

Also, I will be pinning a few threads in this main forum, if I find some that are VERY informative.

For now, check out the thread i pinned in the subforum, by "Bakir" I can't get over the amount of quality pics in it.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice job Kevin


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank god! I was so sick of seeing breeding cariba pinned when they were never even spawned.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yea, there are a ton of threads about cariba NOT breeding, including some by myself







Whether they are jut talk, gathering info or failed attempts.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> yea, there are a ton of threads about cariba NOT breeding, including some by myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to be updating some info on cariba spawning. Scientific stuff. Not Bruner cup of tea. But more info that can unlock the species.

Unfortunately P cariba has no wild breeding studies and poorly understood. Same with P piraya. Lots of attempts yes. Tons of failures. But each attempt doesn't mean its impossible. Common mistake most hobbyist expect is instant gratification. I've been in the hobby long enough to remember when neon tetras were "impossible" to breed in captivity. And 100's of other species in captivity. S rhombeus has been bred in captivity on a few occasions. Maybe not in home aquariums but it has been done. Same goes for S spilopleura (aka S maculatus) which also has been bred in home aquariums. In time so will P cariba.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I agree in that I think any species, piranha or not, than can tolerate each other long enough, at least has a chance...well assuming they are in a large enough tank.

What about marginatus, Frank? From what I've read and talking to Cluster one, it seems like someone may have a good shot at getting them to breed? Again, in a large enough tank. I think cluster is at least considering trying it, down the road. A major problem would be just getting them to tolerate each other enough. You wrote on opefe that they are far more aggressive than s. spilopleura...so that is a huge barrier.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> I agree in that I think any species, piranha or not, than can tolerate each other long enough, at least has a chance...well assuming they are in a large enough tank.
> 
> What about marginatus, Frank? From what I've read and talking to Cluster one, it seems like someone may have a good shot at getting them to breed? Again, in a large enough tank. I think cluster is at least considering trying it, down the road. A major problem would be just getting them to tolerate each other enough. You wrote on opefe that they are far more aggressive than s. spilopleura...so that is a huge barrier.


According to Argentina reports S marginatus is a more prolific breeder than S maculatus. So it might be possible. Just the aggression issue with almost any Serrasalmus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Updated page on P. cariba breeding information in the wild.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Good read, thanks


----------

